#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Another sinsott sob story

## Fstop

I've been with my girlfriend for about 13 months now. She's great - 22, smart, has some uni education, and works as a professional masseuse (no cracks, please) at a very expensive hotel. So before I left Thailand a few days ago I figured I'd ask the sinsott question, just to see what I'd be looking at if and when we plan a future together. Some other info: she's one of 3 daughters, one of whom is married to a Thai guy who paid 80,000 sinsott. The family lives up in Nong Khai and are poor rice farmers. She was a virgin before I met her, although she didn't tell me until _afterwards_. 

So she called up her mother one day and started talking about it. I would have gone up there myself, but she has to work and I was only going to be in Thailand for a few more days. Her mother quoted 200k, and despite my girlfriend's pleas to lower it, is being very adament about the price. The reason? Well, other than me being a farang, their house up in Nong Khai isn't finished, so some of it would be spent on that. I told her that the only way I was paying that much is if her family promised to give it back to us so we could start our life together. She'd never heard of that happening in Isaan. So I said that if her family was going to make me pay 200k, then I couldn't marry her in Thailand. I just can't afford that much. She said that she'll try and convince her parents in the next few weeks, but I'm not optimistic.

So that's my sob story.

----------


## watterinja

Marry the girl in your avatar - she's ok.

----------


## kingwilly

^^ its a difficult bloody issue aint it....

my missus reckons that she should get 600K plus 10baht gold.....

so i told her i wouldnt marry her then.

so now i'm jai dam.

----------


## humphrey

Is that her picture?

My chick told me 500k. That was a lifetime ago now.

----------


## Spin

theres two ways to deal with this.

1. negotiate, negotiate more and keep negotiating until you get down to 80K
2. Tell her and her family to fuck off.

My current gf is an only child from an educated family, i already asked the question about sin sot and a figure of 3 or 4 million was mentioned so your negotiation will be easier than mine :Smile:

----------


## Bung

It's the woman you are going to marry so you must love her. It's less than $6000 US, a lot of people would pay that for a _ring._

Her folks are poor rice farmers but got her into uni. What sacrifice must they have made for that? Is it too much to ask that they would expect a bit of suport from her when she married?

You may feel some satifaction in the fact that you helped them out finishing their house that you may spend some time in.

Your marrying a Thai girl. Their family values are different to that of a lot of Farangs, but if you married a poor Farang girl wouldn't you help out her family?

My advice is have a good think about who you are marrying, it is suppossed to be for life what you are about to do. Try and talk about what their parents will expect from you in the future and talk to them about that. Explain how much money you will be bringing in to Thailand (very little) and how you will be keeping most of it overseas for safety. Don't tell them how much you make. You can be canny with money without being "keeniow".  Set a standard.

If you mrs will keep on working you can expect all of what she earns to go on herself and her family and you will be expected to support her.

It may be a lot different than what I'm saying....But expect at least that.

----------


## Rigger

I guess if a poor rice farmer can come up with 100k and some gold I think a farang could come up with 200k. Last two young guys in our village paid 80 to 100k cash and some gold. I paid 200k and was offered 100k back but told them I didnt want it back. I would not marry untill you have spent a bit of time with the family to see what they are like. Good luck

----------


## Fstop

3 or 4 million? Wow. No, that's not her picture.

Even 80k seems ridiculous. Maybe I'm being cynical, but how much of that is going to be spent on whiskey? I wouldn't mind paying if at least some of it would be given back to us.

----------


## Fstop

Good advice Bung - but she got herself into uni - her parents didn't help her at all. She worked in Bangkok at a restaurant to support herself.

But yeah - I'm going to have a good think on this one. Thanks.

----------


## stroller

Just don't mention it again.
Move together, if that's what you want.

They will come down eventually, wanting their daughter to be married and in good hands. Time is on your side, she's 'spoiled goods' now, so to say.

----------


## Bung

A wedding would cost 100k minimum

----------


## Rigger

> 3 or 4 million was mentioned


She must come from a rich up class family or they are taking the piss never heard of anyone paying that but I guess some very rich Thais may have in Bangkok

----------


## Deaner

Sounds like your fucked either way  :Surprised:

----------


## RandomChances

Aroound here sin sot is about 100,000 and 10 bhat gold, who actualy keeps the money is anyones guess, you'll never know unless you are realy close to the bride or groom. In my expirence it's about a 50/50 split. 

Since the whole thng of sin sot is tied up with the big wedding party just ask her to go to the Ampur and "jot tabien" (signe the marigge papers), you'll be legaly married nd tell her you'll think about the whole party/wedding ceromoney later.
Got to be honest I think you are all talking silly money, I've got nothing against sin sot but as long as it's a "normal" rate. Saying that even if you pay a couple of hundred thou and have a big party it will still be cheaper than doing it back home.

----------


## Spin

This is by a guy from another forum called Maizefarmer. He has nailed it with his observations.....


Sinsot, if practised as it should be, it is NEVER asked for - and if it is, then something is wrong right from the start - it is gesture, made to the parents in-law by the husband to be entirely of his own free will. 

It is about an expression on the husband to be's side to accept his role of care in the family - and that is a very traditional Thai (and South East Asian) practise (in reply to the forum member who questioned why in was so totaly oppisite to "dowry" as practised in places like India and Pakistan).

Yes, it is practised less and less nowadays, because the family structures are less and less what they were in the old days, but a lot of families do still practise it.

Where sinsot is practised honestly in Thai society, you will find that the parents in law often return most of it back with the other hand to the new couple as a wedding present - who suddenly find that the poor old dad (who hadnt a penny to his name before you married his daughter) has purchased them some land for them to build a house on - or it is spent in some other relivant context: to take the often poor abused buffulo (and the excuses which this animal provides), a rice farmer would buy his new son-in-law a "new" buffalo to pull the plough (if the one the son inlaw had was old).

And yes - fact it is practised more in the rural communities, where traditions have hung on a bit longer, but its practise has been across the whole Thai social status strata, and it is not limited to certain incoime brackets - so please dont hang onto the "poverty" comparison I have made - the key words are "relivant to the circumstances".

The point I am making is that it is traditonaly reciprocated by the parents in law - so if you are concerned and trying to establish whether or not the sinsot was conducted in its correct context - look out for some sort of reciprocation, because by and large it is returned to the couple in some way or another that would be of help and relivant to the circumstances.

That is sinsot in its correct place.

It is not about money - its about gesture, tradition, committement and a whole set of values related to you becoming part of that family. It is a serious matter which has no value if it becomes an "exchange of goods" as outlined in my first posting on this subject.

It has no legal value in the sense that it is part of Thai marraige law.

In reply to the forum member who raised the question why sinsot as a subject had been related so much to bar-girls - well the fact of the matter is that most instances of sinsot practised between farangs and Thais takes place between guys who marry bargirls - not all cases, but the majority - and this is the same group in which most marriages between ex-pat males and Thai girls take place (again , not all but most) - and it is against that background that most sinsot takes place out of its correct and proper context and/or role.

I hope that helps to put the subject into perspective.

Tim

----------


## stroller

> Sinsot, if practised as it should be, it is NEVER asked for - and if it is, then something is wrong right from the start - it is gesture, made to the parents in-law by the husband to be entirely of his own free will.


This is not my observation, usually an amount is suggested by the parents, sometimes it's negotiable or some or all or more is returned as money or goods/house/ something else.

The background to the tradition is that there is no welfare state here which subsidises child rearing, finances education or provides for people who don't have work or retire. It's the daughters task to provide for her parents at old age, and as such they want to be sure she's got a husband who is able to facilitate this.

Of course all sorts of other motives play into this, some less legitimate than others.

The traditional expectation is that the girl is a virgin, while this realistically is not always so, previously married, with child(ren) or bargirl/prostitute don't warrant much sinsot, if any.

I paid nothing, for this reason.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Exactly how it was explained to me by a thai bloke from Chiang Mai.He said it was compensation for not having somebody to look after the olds,when they could no longer work etc...

----------


## diaw

Is a rebate paid if the marriage splits up before it comes time to pension the old ones off?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^What do you think....

----------


## kingwilly

^^ :kerux's stupid rolling on the floor laffing smilie:

----------


## hillbilly

I only got B10,000.

Maybe I should have held out for more... :Smile:

----------


## NickA

> Sinsot, if practised as it should be, it is NEVER asked for - and if it is, then something is wrong right from the start - it is gesture, made to the parents in-law by the husband to be entirely of his own free will.


Yep, I think that's right and kinda the way I did it, but of course, if the offer is too low the parents (or girl) have the right to turn it down - at which point the man either has to negotiate or walk away.

I think traditionally the man just walked up to the parents and offered so much for their daughter (maybe without asking the daughter first) and they decided whether the marriage went ahead or not. This is pretty much what happened to both my sister-in-laws (although I think they knew the guys beforehand) and they accepted. My wife on the otherhand turned down two offers of marriage thus making her somewhat the black sheep of the family :Smile:

----------


## William

did you know that the payment of Sinsot is a legal requirement under the Civil and Commercial Code of Thailand?  True.

----------


## RandomChances

> I think traditionally the man just walked up to the parents and offered so much for their daughter


I think traditionaly the whole thing was carried out by the respective parents. When you met someone you wanted to marry your parents would go and talk to her's and sort the details out

----------


## William

*Section 1437 of the Civil and Commercial Code (as re-enacted by Sction 3 of the CCC Amendment Act (No. 10) B.E. 2533)*

_A betrothal shall be valid when a property, which is Khongman, is delivered or transferred on the part of the man to the woman as evidence that the man will marry the woman._

_After betrothal has taken place, the Khongman shall become the property of the woman._

_Sinsod is property given on the part of the man to the parents, adopter or guardian of the woman, as the case may be, in return for the woman agreeing to marry. If the marriage does not take place because of substantial cause affecting the woman or because of any circumstance under the responsibility of the party on the part of the woman which makes it inappropriate or unable for the man to marry the woman, the man may claim the return of Sinsod._

----------


## peterpan

Man, I hope this Sin Sot scam (and myself)  is still  about in 20 years time, I got three daughters, any poor fvcking rice farmers come sniffing around will get their balls shot off. Only stock brokers and boys with Daddies who have BIG lolly need apply.

----------


## Hootad Binky

A lot of Isaan rice farmers get into hideous debt from this. The Chinese middlemen rice merchants/loan sharks keep their ears to the ground, of course, about prospective marriages, and are always ready to lend now, take away property later.

----------


## stroller

> A betrothal shall be valid when a property, which is Khongman, is delivered or transferred on the part of the man to the woman as evidence that the man will marry the woman.


ehh?
What is "betrothal", and what is "Khongman"?

----------


## haltest

> My current gf is an only child from an educated family, i already asked the question about sin sot and a figure of 3 or 4 million was mentioned so your negotiation will be easier than mine


Mine said a million was the going rate but she'd prefer it if I didn't pay it

----------


## mrsquirrel

My advice is to wait until  she is too old to get another man easily and then demand that they pay you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If I bought my wife, I'd expect her to do as she's bloody told and not give me any lip.

If a woman wants to be with me because of my charm, wit and beer belly, then I needn't worry about buying her.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ Couldn't of put it better myself.

----------


## dirtydog

> My wife on the otherhand turned down two offers of marriage thus making her somewhat the black sheep of the family,* so as I was the third they drugged her and dragged her to the alter so to speak, that soon sorted her out.*


Quite an unusual story nick  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> If a woman wants to be with me because of my charm, wit and beer belly, then I needn't worry about buying her.


My wife forced to me to write this. She wants your (friend) to call her... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ If you mean GoW. Best not, eh?

----------


## kingwilly

^ i love that subtle eenglish humour!

----------


## breezer1

> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> My wife on the otherhand turned down two offers of marriage thus making her somewhat the black sheep of the family,* so as I was the third they drugged her and dragged her to the alter so to speak, that soon sorted her out.*
> 
> 
> Quite an unusual story nick


 
Sad people  :Mad:

----------


## stroller

Another w ay of looking at the sinsot is that it's the first (and often only) advance payment for a divorce, if that makes one feel better about parting with the money...

----------


## breezer1

Yeah sinsot is just the first of many times of going to your bank to give thai wifeys family money  :saythat:

----------


## ADare

I am getting married in Feb of this year and my girlfriend is asking for ! million as a sin sot. She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age. She is also asking for my parents to bring money with them, to give as a gift on our marrage.

I have talked to her (or tried to)on many occasions about it and what i can gather it is very much a face issue for her. She also said i can have most of the money back, but she has to talk to her mother.

This is a part of thai society whether we like it or not and if you wish to marry to a thai lady in thailand then you will have to deal with it. The major questions you have to ask yourself is do you really love the girl and does she really love you. If the answer to both is yes, then together I am sure you can work something out. Just remember that it is expected and it is also about face.

Just my 2 bahts worth.

----------


## bkkmadness

> I am getting married in Feb of this year and my girlfriend is asking for ! million as a sin sot. She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age. She is also asking for my parents to bring money with them, to give as a gift on our marrage.
> 
> I have talked to her (or tried to)on many occasions about it and what i can gather it is very much a face issue for her. She also said i can have most of the money back, but she has to talk to her mother.
> 
> This is a part of thai society whether we like it or not and if you wish to marry to a thai lady in thailand then you will have to deal with it. The major questions you have to ask yourself is do you really love the girl and does she really love you. If the answer to both is yes, then together I am sure you can work something out. Just remember that it is expected and it is also about face.
> 
> Just my 2 bahts worth.


I'm sorry my friend, that is a crazy amount you are paying, what a gold digger.

 Using the old 'face' excuse is she?  Does she say "You farang, you don't understand, this is Thai culture" a lot? :Very Happy: 

And if anybody spends 3-4 million on a sinsot please start a thread telling us what time  and what channel the wedding will be on telly. I guess its being broadcast?

----------


## ADare

^ Yes I have to agree with you on this, 1 million is a lot to ask. We are now in the negotiation stage.  :Smile:  

I hope with as few tears as is necessary (from both sides) we can get this down to an amount that is acceptable to both of us. I live in hope. :Sad:  

But whether you agree with this or not, it is part of Thai society and culture. If Thailand is where you want to spend the rest of your life then like it or not, you have to accept the good and bad of that society. Otherwise you will be like Smeg and his ilk, complaining about these things all the time and eventualy you will end up going some other place or living a life of missery.

This is not the UK or US of A, this is Thailand. With their own customs, culture and corruption, lump it or leave it, the choice is yours.

----------


## bkkmadness

I do understand that side of the culture, but what I am saying is, if my gf asked for that much cash as sinsot then I'd really start to worry what kind of woman I'm marrying.

You're obviously uncomfortable with it, but she's still more concerned with getting a 1 million sinsot that your well being.  Where's the priorities?

To be fair, and I know its horrible to put a price on it, I don't see why you are paying anything at all, she's divorced with a child.

Face is not an issue here, it's an excuse.  You must know if you gave 100 k she would get a lot of face, right?

Do you know many other people that have paid that much sinsot? I haven't, I only hear about it on the net.  Well apart from the dude who owns Lava Bar who paid 1 million for his 'superstar' gfs sinsot.

You have to ask yourself.....is your girlfriend a superstar?

----------


## LesBonsTemps

My stepson married a young Thai woman last November, a lovely young lady.  She had started university and wants to continue here in the States.  Her parents/family are long-time family friends.  My husband's ex-wife (Thai) negotiated the sin sod -- 200,000 baht plus the baht of gold (don't know what that was).

I think the sin sod was as much about face for the ex as it was for the in-laws -- she has been successful in the U.S. and it was an opportunity for display.

None of the sin sod was returned.  The understanding is that it is security should the marriage fail.

Unfortunately, based on the first year, I'm afraid the security was a good idea.

----------


## ozman

> To be fair, and I know its horrible to put a price on it, I don't see why you are paying anything at all, she's divorced with a child.


I have to agree with this, my wife was divorced with 1 child and even she told me that I wasn't required to pay anything because of this. That was after i asked her about it, she didn't even mention anything about Sin Sot until I asked.

----------


## kingwilly

> I do understand that side of the culture, but what I am saying is, if my gf asked for that much cash as sinsot then I'd really start to worry what kind of woman I'm marrying.
> 
> You're obviously uncomfortable with it, but she's still more concerned with getting a 1 million sinsot that your well being. Where's the priorities?
> 
> To be fair, and I know its horrible to put a price on it, I don't see why you are paying anything at all, she's divorced with a child.
> 
> Face is not an issue here, it's an excuse. You must know if you gave 100 k she would get a lot of face, right?
> 
> Do you know many other people that have paid that much sinsot? I haven't, I only hear about it on the net. Well apart from the dude who owns Lava Bar who paid 1 million for his 'superstar' gfs sinsot.
> ...


i dont think its about superstar status - a friend of mine got married recently - middle class sort of family - she worked in an office. he paid 1/2 a mill. a few other mates at the wedding also seemed to think that was about the goind 'rate'.

----------


## RandomChances

> i dont think its about superstar status - a friend of mine got married recently - middle class sort of family - she worked in an office. he paid 1/2 a mill. a few other mates at the wedding also seemed to think that was about the goind 'rate'.


You might be right for say middle class BKK, not divorced with no children, but it's still a big jump to 1 million. 
Adare, ask her how much the first husband paid, it should give you a good start for negotiation. If she says it was something like 2 mill then you can argue that she has alredy been paid the son sot, if it was less argue that why should you pay more  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

Any bird that asked me for a sinsot would be told to arrange the following three words into a sentence ..."yourself fuck go"

----------


## stroller

> But whether you agree with this or not, it is part of Thai society and culture.


No, paying 1m for a 40 year old with a 13 year old isn't Thai culture, it's exceptional, and it must be a really 'important' family.
An 'ordinary' woman and her family would be grateful she found someone who cared enough and is adaptable to the situation.

----------


## lom

> She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age.


50.000 baht. Not a satang more. If you really love her , that is.

----------


## Eliminator

> I am getting married in Feb of this year and my girlfriend is asking for ! million as a sin sot. She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age. She is also asking for my parents to bring money with them, to give as a gift on our marrage.
> 
> I have talked to her (or tried to)on many occasions about it and what i can gather it is very much a face issue for her. She also said i can have most of the money back, but she has to talk to her mother.
> 
> This is a part of thai society whether we like it or not and if you wish to marry to a thai lady in thailand then you will have to deal with it. The major questions you have to ask yourself is do you really love the girl and does she really love you. If the answer to both is yes, then together I am sure you can work something out. Just remember that it is expected and it is also about face.
> 
> Just my 2 bahts worth.


 From what I can see is by this statement: "She is also asking for my parents to bring money with them, to give as a gift on our marrage." This woman is ONLY looking for MONEY and if you only got PART of the money back after the marriage, I would be thinking that you've gotten yourself into a big moneypit and the requests for money will never stop. 

  Offer to pay for the party (food and drink) and Monks but that's it. This is way beyond face and just a grab for money. 


This is my 2 stang worth.

----------


## Bobcock

I never even new what sinsot was until I'd been married 9 years.

When I asked my wife why I didn't pay, she laughed and said "I'm not from Isaan"

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I didn't pay one.
I had recently bought a house in my wife's name.
that was as much as i could afford.

----------


## cali kid

My lady's mother told her as long as she loves the guy and the guy loves her then there is no sinsott. Her family is not poor, but are not rich either, she doesnt work and is totally supported by them. Lucky me I guess.

----------


## Tony Montana

I just went to the Amphur - a couple of hundred baht - no sinsod, no party, no bollox - just a meal after with a few friends and family.  






> When I asked my wife why I didn't pay, she laughed and said "I'm not from Isaan"


and my missus is from Isaan

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> This is not the UK or US of A, this is Thailand. With their own customs, culture and corruption, lump it or leave it, the choice is yours.


True, yet one should hardly be expected to capitulate to monolithic THAI CULTURE every time. There's gotta be some comprimise - Everything in life and relationships is "Let's make a deal." And I ain't comprimisin' on that!

People who won't comprimise ain't worth my time, as I've had to remind my GF from time to time. You want a relationship steeped in 100&#37; Thai culture, then go find a Thai.

Best of luck to ya

----------


## kingwilly

> You want a relationship steeped in 100% Thai culture, then go find a Thai.


very good bladdy point... and funnily enough they dont want that....

----------


## bkkmadness

> I never even new what sinsot was until I'd been married 9 years.
> 
> When I asked my wife why I didn't pay, she laughed and said "I'm not from Isaan"


Not exclusively an Issan thing at all, strange thing for her to say.

----------


## Eliminator

Thai culture when it suits there needs or desires but they will grab any foreign culture when ever that suits them also (Christmas, Valentines day or whatever for gifts).

----------


## NickA

^pretty much like everywhere, non?

----------


## Boon Mee

Me no pay either but all 'our' property is in her name! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

> Me no pay either but all 'our' property is in her name!


Same here  :Sad:  but I have loads of blank documents already signed by her just incase  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age.


No Thai man will take on this lady and child, for you to do so is admirable and i respect any man with the heart to do so.
However the request for 1 million sin sot is sensationaly corrupt given the circumstances and if you pay it I suspect that it just might be the green light that leads to continued monetary issues.
In the traditional sense divorcees are not eligable to receive sin sot.
Using "face" as mechanism to persuade you you emotinal blackmail in my eyes. 
I found myself in this situation before when a similar demand was made by a previous girlfriend, i just dumped her.
My current gf metioned a figure of 3 or 4 million. Why? because i am farang.
There is absolutley zero chance of her ever getting this money from me or a Thai, so why start at a figure so high.
I have been contemplating dumping her for a long time since she mentioned this figure as i feel it is just an insult to my intelligence.

----------


## bkkmadness

> Originally Posted by ADare
> 
> 
> She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age.
> 
> 
> No Thai man will take on this lady and child, for you to do so is admirable and i respect any man with the heart to do so.
> However the request for 1 million sin sot is sensationaly corrupt given the circumstances and if you pay it I suspect that it just might be the green light that leads to continued monetary issues.
> In the traditional sense divorcees are not eligable to receive sin sot.
> ...


I can see why.  You must feel a bit pissed of that your own gf/future wife is trying to con you out of 3-4 million baht.

What warrants this over the top price in her eyes?

 I love the way Thais talk about 'face' in these situations, if that dude pays 1 million baht for his wife, wheres his 'face' gone?

----------


## dirtydog

I got to agree with helicopter, I mean you aint gonna pay new prices for my 30 year old truck are you? although if you are we could call it half a million baht for cash, it's worth at least 20k baht, nope what you are buying is an old used product that no Thai man would pay for, babies= stretch marks= damaged body work, old age= limited life span and warranty, nope go for a newer cheaper version  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Actually my girlfriends nephew who is 15 was shagging some 14 year old girl, the girls parents demanded sinsott, when they found out that she wasn't a virgin when he first started shagging her they dropped their demands.....

----------


## bradthai

married my wife 8 years ago.
widow, lost her two kids in an ccident. ptckup driven by her hubby. blind drunk.
no sinsot. asked her why?
married before. no sinsot needed.
married at the amphur office. 2/300 baht. finished.
her mother is now alone, not poor, not rich either. i suggested that we give her some money every month, 1000 baht.
my wife said no. she would lose face.

to the op. as the thais put it.
why paid for used goods???

----------


## bkkmadness

> Actually my girlfriends nephew who is 15 was shagging some 14 year old girl, the girls parents demanded sinsott, when they found out that she wasn't a virgin when he first started shagging her they dropped their demands.....


It was nice of you to own up DD. :Very Happy:

----------


## Little Chuchok

The thing that gets me is the "it's our culture" crapola.Well, in my culture, the brides mum and dad pay for the wedding piss up.How many of them would go for that? :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

> The thing that gets me is the "it's our culture" crapola.


 The worst thing about that is the farangs who get ALL their views on Thai culture from their wife/gf and never question it. 

 These are the dudes that think it's right to pay 1-2 million baht sinsot.

----------


## stroller

"Som nam nah" is a traditional Thai proverb... :Very Happy:

----------


## Spin

> What warrants this over the top price in her eyes?


She is an only child so her parents are probably only going to get sin sot one time. The are both teachers and support thier daughter, not the other way round. When my girl is skint she will ask her parents for a loan before she asks me :Very Happy:  
My concept of sin sot is similar to that of CMN, she will get a nice house built in her name ( 30yr lease to me)  and a better life than she would probably get if she married a Thai man. This i feel is a good enough sin sot.
Fortunatley i am still quite young so i have a good footing to negotiate hard.
She's a lovely girl and has her own career and good work ethic. She's studying for MAster degree at the moment.
I honestly belive that Thais just go potty and start at silly money, hence the 3 or 4 mill opener in my case.

----------


## Boon Mee

> "Som nam nah" is a traditional Thai proverb...


It's just an expression - not a proverb... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bkkmadness

Still man, 3-4 million, I've never heard of anyone being quoted that much before.  I've heard the one milllions, thats a Thai going potty and picking a nice round number, 3-4 million is just so far over the top.

How much of that are you getting back?  Or that not been discussed yet?

How exactly are you gonna negotiate that down to 200-500 k or whatever?

----------


## Spin

^ I already told her she needs to forget about that figure or i will walk away.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^^^

Was this just recently?  Have you noticed any "changes" since you said no to her ridiculous request?  My ex quoted 1 mil. but I just laughed it off.  Wondering if that made the difference in the direction our relationship went after that (probably).

----------


## Spin

^ That was about 2 months ago now i think. No changes and it has not been discussed since. I do intend to raise the topic again soon though as if the figure stays high i will have to find a lady i can afford :Smile:  

I dont know the background of your girl, but i guess she fits roughly into one of two catergories......

1. educated city girl with bachelor degree , or diploma, has normal job and parents with careers. A 1 million sin sot demand in this case is exceptional but negotiating hard should pay dividends.

2 primary school educated country girl with no further education and background in "entertainment" industry. Poor parents who rely on daughter for support. A 1 million sin sot demand in this case is nonsense and should righly be laughed off for the scam that it is. Any girl that fits into this bracket who actually finishes with you after you laught at her is doing you a big favour. I was with a girl like this 1 year and she would happily have spent my last 20 baht in the world on herself and then demanded more.
I dont have the vocabulary to describe these bitches, I have come across so many of her kind it is untrue.
Just keep ploughing through the shite until you find some sweetcorn

----------


## kingwilly

but thats teh ironry of the situation innit?

if the relationship has progressed to the stage where the blokes thinking/talking abt marriage - then he's serisouly in love with her ..... so walking away finding a new one aint really that easy to do!

----------


## Rigger

> A 1 million sin sot demand in this case is nonsense and should righly be laughed off for the scam that it is


Any 1 millon sin shot is a joke. My wife came from a poor background due to her mother running away with the kids when she was young due to the father having a mia noi. Father working in Bruni for 20 years
And yet after the party was paid for I was offered the remaining cash which was about half. Now to me that showed that her perants werent money grabing scum bags. Yet I see educated city people going to extreams like my english mate that was nearly jailed for refusing to pay 600k sinsot after the wedding and this was a well off family. I would partly judge the woman on how her parents are if they are greedy well there is a good chance your wife will be the same way

----------


## stroller

You need to consider the amount well-to-do parents pour into a quality education. Private universities don't come cheap,  even by Western standards.
Wouldn't wan't your daughter wasted  on some lowlife who'd struggle to come up with 600.000.

On some occasions I understand the demands - it really is a culture clash  at times.

----------


## Eliminator

You don't pour money into your kids' education thinking you will get a return on your investment, you do it so your kid has an opportunity to live a better life. For the money these guys are talking, it's just stupid.

I edited this as I missed the point of strollers comments.

----------


## stroller

^
That's not what I said.

----------


## Eliminator

> You need to consider the amount well-to-do parents pour into a quality education. Private universities don't come cheap, even by Western standards.
> Wouldn't wan't your daughter wasted on some lowlife who'd struggle to come up with 600.000.
> 
> On some occasions I understand the demands - it really is a culture clash at times.


 
You are right stroller, you did not say that they were selling their kids and I understand what you meant by excepting someone that would struggle to come up with 600,000. I don't think the parents would want their daughter to see a lowlife even if he could do whatever amount. The reason for putting high sinsots on some guys is to chase the lowlifes away but to ask this of someone that is supposed to be a good guy and one that can afford to take care of their daughter is not exceptable.  


The thing is some sinsot funds are borrowed just for the ceremony and from most people I have spoken with, the funds are returned. In Adare's case, his GF is asking for 1 mill and for his parents to bring more money with them. This does sound as just a grab for money.

----------


## Spin

The main thing that bothers me about the whole sin sot thing is the conspicous showing of wealth. Its just so gregarious and ugly to have like a million baht in cash on a table.
It kind of says " heres a pile of money and thats what today is all about"

Fcuk that, i dont want my wedding day to be like that, the wedding guests will have to keep guessing about my wealth because i wont be leaving big piles of cash lying around on show just to impress people.

I would not do it at home and i wont do it here.

A wedding day is a day to enjoy and not to be looking over your shoulder to see who is dipping into the cash and gold.

Maybe I'll get one of those big fake cheques they give lottery winners, yeah they can gossip about that all year for all i care.

----------


## NickA

^The average cost of a wedding in the UK these days is over 10k pounds....it's the same showing of wealth, only this way it's wasted in one day for hundreds of people to get pissed.....(rather than a couple of people getting pissed for hundreds of days :Smile: )

----------


## bluedragon

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> "Som nam nah" is a traditional Thai proverb...
> 
> 
> It's just an expression - not a proverb...


 
Ok, so what does it mean???    Regards, BD

----------


## ChiangMai noon

it means

"serves you right."

----------


## kingwilly

or "you get what you deserve"

----------


## Eliminator

what it really means is: If YOU have money to throw away, whether your farang here or there, then you're an idiot or have money to burn which still means your an idiot to waste it on a SHOW, NOTHING else. I spent my money making my house and installing all the fixtures. &#37;%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% 





If you can't grab that, 55555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## kingwilly

> what it really means is: If YOU have money to throw away, whether your farang here or there, then you're an idiot or have money to burn which still means your an idiot to waste it on a SHOW, NOTHING else. I spent my money making my house and installing all the fixtures. %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't grab that, 55555555555555555555555555555555


feeeeeeek - have u bin drinkin? u make as much sense as cantona and icebabe

----------


## Agent_Smith

> feeeeeeek - have u bin drinkin? u make as much sense as cantona and icebabe


I think what he means is spend your money wisely not on stupid shit.

There is a lot of gibberish Eliminator, you high?

----------


## kingwilly

> There is a lot of gibberish Eliminator, you high?


innit that wot i said ?

----------


## Eliminator

Yo KW, Why does ANYONE have to show money when you are SUPPOSED to be able to support your NEW wife. Hells Bells man, if you can't convince your future wife of this fact. then why the hell do you need to convince ANYONE else? WHO the hell are you marrying?

----------


## kingwilly

> _feeeeeeek - have u bin drinkin?_




_




 Originally Posted by Eliminator


Yo KW, Why does ANYONE have to show money when you are SUPPOSED to be able to support your NEW wife. Hells Bells man, if you can't convince your future wife of this fact. then why the hell do you need to convince ANYONE else? WHO the hell are you marrying?


_

hehe - i think that means yes!

but i dont think i was disagreeing with yer sentiments.....

just it aint that easy to change them minds of them sweet little darlings

----------


## Agent_Smith

> just it aint that easy to change them minds of them sweet little darlings


It's definitely ingrained.  Many, many times I've been witness to bribery of the little children here.  My ex used to offer 5 or 10 B to the rug rats in the neighborhood just for a hug.  If I did that in the U.S. I'd be arrested as a pedo.

----------


## William

Insofar as Thai/Thai relationships go, I think the basis of the idea is fairly sound in that it gives the wife some kind of financial independence when she finds out the old man is off playing hide the bacon on Friday nites at the rub-a-dub soap-on-a-rope shop.

While I would not want to say that foreign men are necessarily better husbands, as some I have met are right b'stards, generally foreign men are more willing to accept that their partners (wife) be financially independent in any case.

As far as Thai-Chinese (or as it was once told to me, "we're Chinese first, thus Chinese-Thai") women go, I fear it is far more ingrained than this.  Thai-Chinese women see it as being their God-given duty to hoard the family money.  To that end, both of the relationships I have had with Thai-Chinese women since I have been here have been problamatic in that they _expect_ you to handover all your assets on marriage and all your salary every month and then they pay you pocket money each month.  Fock that I say!

As for me, my g/f's mother didn't haggle over any sinsot.  She was wiser than that.  She merely expects her "daughter", via me, to pay her a monthly living allowance.  In the long-run, she'll most probably come out on top - although the monthly allowance is very small.  Again though, to be completey fair to my g/f, her mother expects this from all of her children, and the amount from each is set at exactly the same.  So my g/f's sibblings, pro-rata, probably find it more difficult.  And to be completely fair to my g/f's mother, when my g/f' sister had her baby last year she needed to take time off work, the mother picked-up the house payments during that time - so she is not a completely cold-hearted bitch.  In fact, these days I prolly have a better [non-sexual] relationship with her than I do the daughter  :Smile:

----------


## The_Dude

From listening to all of the replys , many of which run with the grain and some have cross-cut! You will gather that from experience, be firm and hold your ground, gain respect! If your soon to be in-laws are good this will happen if not they will suck as much $$$ out of you as possible. See if your woman will stand by you in times of support or stand next to her parents. Time will only tell if this will work out. The money is not important and you will recover from this.

----------


## blackgang

> I am getting married in Feb of this year and my girlfriend is asking for ! million as a sin sot. She is over forty, divorced and has one daughter 13 years of age. She is also asking for my parents to bring money with them, to give as a gift on our marrage.
> 
> I have talked to her (or tried to)on many occasions about it and what i can gather it is very much a face issue for her. She also said i can have most of the money back, but she has to talk to her mother.
> 
> This is a part of thai society whether we like it or not and if you wish to marry to a thai lady in thailand then you will have to deal with it. The major questions you have to ask yourself is do you really love the girl and does she really love you. If the answer to both is yes, then together I am sure you can work something out. Just remember that it is expected and it is also about face.
> 
> Just my 2 bahts worth.


I think that you are lined for a real fucking.
I have about the same situation as you, my wife was over 40, Divorced 5 years,, had a daughter at home 11 years old and a son that was 21 who is working now in Taiwan, she asked for no sin sod, her father just asked me to treat her right, we were married at the Amphur for a couple hundred baht.
My wife had a small house next to fathers house and land we built a bigger house on, She also has farm land scattered around the prov, and some close that is into timber for lumber.
She is univ educated with a degree and has worked at the same school for 18 years and still works there daily.
Her father is dead now and I paid part of the funeral expences, I told her to give her mother 2k a month, as her and her 2 sisters each give mother 500 a month, mother said no, she got 300K from fathers ins. so she needs no money. and she lives with my brother in law [her son]..

so you see my man, she is getting into you very by god deep. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beware of the dog

A sad sad sad sad cnut is anyone who accepts this sinsot "cultural" shit. 

Its my guess that the tradition sprang up only because Thai men put it about so much and are such 2-faced cnuts that the parents insisted on a security deposit to prove that he wasn't just planning on banging their daugher for a week then moving on.

Faranglands everywhere have fared quite well without this unnecessary shit for generations.

----------


## Spin

> a security deposit to prove that he wasn't just planning on banging their daugher for a week then moving on.


Thats not the kindest description I have come across but its not far from the bottom line i feel

----------


## kingwilly

> A sad sad sad sad cnut is anyone who accepts this sinsot "cultural" shit. 
> 
> Faranglands everywhere have fared quite well without this unnecessary shit for generations.


unfortunately it's not quite as black and white as that..... try telling a thai that thai culture is shit. Thai's are JUST as patriotic as any red-necked american, pasty-faced brit or loud mouthed aussie. Every country thinks that their country is the best, their food si the best etc etc. (thats why I always shake my head and wonder at polliticians worrying about asian immigration flooding their respective countries...... but OT)

A secretary who worked with me previously, had worked in australia as a student waitressing, has an MBA - got married 6 months ago - 

sinsot was paid. 

A friend of mine who I was chatting with recently had met her man, she works in a bank, has travelled a little around south east asia - 

sinsot will need to be payed.

lsat year a good mate of mine got married, again a middle class girl,  works for a multinational company with a branch in bangkok. (in fact, I think her salary is double that of most people who teach english)

sinsot was paid.

i was told if you love her you have to pay sinsot - i dont particularly like it, but as i was told if you love her and wanna be with her you gotta do it.

----------


## blackgang

But why pay it if she is a bar girl in the first place, or for that matter, why marry her either,  pay as you go plan on those.
Do you pay as you go on the punch boards in the bars back home, or do you pay for the whole damn board up front???

----------


## stroller

> But why pay it if she is a bar girl in the first place, or for that matter, why marry her either, pay as you go plan on those.


What if "she" is not a bargirl, do you have a plan for this unlikely eventuality?  :sheep2:

----------


## breezer1

I dont see the problem with sinsot most of us that have had falang marriages paid dearly in the long term this way you just pay a little up front  :saythat:

----------


## blackgang

true enough, but you will not walk away from a Thai marriage scott free either, fact you have no chance of ever salvaging anything.




> What if "she" is not a bargirl, do you have a plan for this unlikely eventuality?


from what I hear it is always Sin Sod required from the Bar Girls, and it is not always with women that aren't, depends on a lot of factors..
If you were knowingly going to marry a Hosebag that was not a bar girl, would you pay??
So why pay for a Hosebag that is.?

From my understanding,, Not a virgin==No Sin Sod.
Divorced with kids===No Sin Sod.

If you marry a lady with children then you are taking on one hell of a responsibility for a good many years, I don't know why they would even suggest it under those circumstances.

----------


## Rigger

> From my understanding,, Not a virgin==No Sin Sod. Divorced with kids===No Sin Sod.


Well I think you better let the Thais know as there is a heap of them getting ripped off

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I have decided to get to the bottom of this.
I am planning to interview a cross section of Thai society in order to get to grips with sinsod.
I've been here for going on 7 years and have yet to be satisfied with the speculation.

----------


## Skulldigger

> A wedding would cost 100k minimum


That really depends how many people you invite and what you decide to spend on the party. I've been to weddings where about 70-100 people attended, and the cost was 70 000 in one case and 60 000 in the other.

Thais put money in an envelope to give to the couple instead of a wedding present. If you know many reasonably well off Thais, you may find yourself break even in the end, or sometimes even make money for throwing the party.

----------


## William

^hell, I've been to weddings where the couple were well up!!

----------


## Spin

> I am planning to interview a cross section of Thai society in order to get to grips with sinsod.


Fantastic, looking forward to reading your results in a guaranteed ton up thread :Smile:

----------


## RandomChances

> If you know many reasonably well off Thais, you may find yourself break even in the end, or sometimes even make money for throwing the party.





> ^hell, I've been to weddings where the couple were well up!!


 Yea me to, it's probaly unusual though, figure on something like 50-70&#37; back depending on how popular you are and what type of do you have

----------


## Skulldigger

> what type of *do* you have


I *knew* they secretly detested my long hair!!  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

> But why pay it if she is a bar girl in the first place, or for that matter, why marry her either, pay as you go plan on those.
> Do you pay as you go on the punch boards in the bars back home, or do you pay for the whole damn board up front???





> A secretary who worked with me previously, had worked in australia as a student waitressing, has an MBA - got married 6 months ago - 
> 
> sinsot was paid. 
> 
> A friend of mine who I was chatting with recently had met her man, she works in a bank, has travelled a little around south east asia - 
> 
> sinsot will need to be payed.
> 
> lsat year a good mate of mine got married, again a middle class girl, works for a multinational company with a branch in bangkok. (in fact, I think her salary is double that of most people who teach english)
> ...


i'm assuming that you're blind or a complete twat with an agenda to push.....

----------


## blackgang

What ever you think, A friend of mine that lives across the road from me just got married for the first time, he is about mid thirties, has about 150 head of cattle that they run, sell some every once in awhile and is doing OK.
He got a nice sweet, cute little girl, he paid 8000 sin sod, Now if he would have been a farang I suppose that she would have been worth 500K, bullshit..
If you gonna pay sin sod, then pay like a Thai, if you are going by their rules make em play fair..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I have never been to a wedding in my wife's village in Petchabun that I didn't see a Thai pay at least 100,000 sinsot.

Apart from mine.
 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> What ever you think, A friend of mine that lives across the road from me just got married for the first time, he is about mid thirties, has about 150 head of cattle that they run, sell some every once in awhile and is doing OK.
> He got a nice sweet, cute little girl, he paid 8000 sin sod, Now if he would have been a farang I suppose that she would have been worth 500K, bullshit..
> If you gonna pay sin sod, then pay like a Thai, if you are going by their rules make em play fair..


and was she a bargirl or whore then ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> and was she a bargirl or whore then ?


all the answers will be revealed next week on completion of my study.

----------


## kingwilly

> I have never been to a wedding in my wife's village in Petchabun that I didn't see a Thai pay at least 100,000 sinsot.
> 
> Apart from mine.


so you're thai now then ??

----------


## blackgang

> I have never been to a wedding in my wife's village in Petchabun that I didn't see a Thai pay at least 100,000 sinsot.
> 
> Apart from mine.


What village would that be, richer than my village for sure, But I had to pay none, and my wife is self supporting, and enough time at her job to retire in a couple years, coarse govt pension ain't to swift.




> He got a nice sweet, cute little girl, he paid 8000 sin sod, Now if he would have been a farang I suppose that she would have been worth 500K, bullshit





> and was she a bargirl or whore then ?


Nope, neither, just a farm girl from down the road. But you must be aussie I take it..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> What village would that be, richer than my village for sure


Dirt poor in fact.
2 of the weddings were of professional soldier grooms, I guess they manage to save a bit and are expected to pay what they can.

----------


## blackgang

Does seem to be a lot of poor folks up here, some build a house and get the floor and framing done then cover it with rusty metal corrugated roofing and have to wait a few years to be able to buy the wood to sheet it and then a few more years for the money for the windows.
But seems we are better off than the folks at Nong Maena where my wife school is, some over there are living in field huts and send the kids to school from there.

----------


## kingwilly

^ ooh fer fuxcks sake! 

when i was a kdi we were so poor I had to wear hessian bags as clothes! 


and we had to walk 27 miles to school every day


in the snow


uphill


both ways!

----------


## blackgang

well we were so poor that my grandma had to stuff our christmas turkey with old newspapers,,hows that.??

and some of the shit in them papers is kinda hard to swallow.

----------


## kingwilly

^ we was so poor to decorate our xmas tree we used to wheel old grandpa around the tree and make the old kunt sneeze...

----------


## dirtydog

> when i was a kdi we were so poor I had to wear hessian bags as clothes!


That was the height of Austrlian fashion I believe, also marmite did mention that you were wearing hessian last time he went out with you in BKK, fashions can be so slow sometimes.

----------


## stroller

> If you gonna pay sin sod, then pay like a Thai, if you are going by their rules make em play fair..


Well, for Thais the status of the families, as well as what the groom can afford sort of thing comes into it.
The idea that there is a "fixed amount" to be paid or someone with a 70.000/month salary is in the same position as an Isan farmer is somewhat failing to understand "their rules"!

----------


## AntRobertson

I always feel very smug and self-satisfied when I read read/hear about these tales of woe and drama over sin sod, not too mention feel very lucky.

It was never an issue for me, I simply asked my wife should I pay and if so how much.  It was really that simple, I wanted to marry her so something like that wasn't going to get in the way.  So I left it to her and her parents to discuss (well, just her mum really - me and 'dad' kept out of it and I kept trying to convince him to have a beer with me). The end result being it was decided that it would be a nominal/notional payment only (350,000 - cash+gold) that was to be returned after the ceremony.

Turns out that the ceremony/party cost a lot more than anyone expected so wife and I simply told the parents not to bother and to keep the cash, they were happy with just the offer and did keep some (about 100k I think?) and returned the rest.  End result, everyone happy.

Same thing for the 'issue' of giving the parents money on a regular basis.  My wife said it wasn't needed or expected (her folks are well-off) but I pushed the issue and said be that as it may would she _like_ to do it anyways as a token of respect or what have you, she said yes it would make her happy so we started sending them 5,000k a month which her mum put into an account she'd opened for us.

Lastly when we were looking to buy a house and the perfect one came up but I was just short of the cash at the time her parents returned that money and also lent us the difference.

So yeah, _very_ smug, _very_ self-satisfied and feeling _very, very_ lucky  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
who invited you onto this board.
 :finger:

----------


## Rigger

> So yeah, very smug, very self-satisfied and feeling very, very lucky


Good hear I am not the only one that married into a good family. Only down side is I live with mine so I dont get to walk around house naked  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> who invited you onto this board


Meh, I'm smug and self-satisified - I need no invitations, I make my own.

If you are looking at someone to blame however I'd be pointing fingers at Bobcock.  :Smile: 




> Good hear I am not the only one that married into a good family. Only down side is I live with mine so I dont get to walk around house naked


Errrm, you're not supposed to do that then?  Wondered my me mum-in-law was giving me sideways glances when she came to stay recently  :Wink:

----------


## peterpan

When I first met my wife to be, first question I asked I asked her.
 "where are your parents "? 
she replied they were both deceased. 
Second question. "will you marry me"'?

----------


## beware of the dog

> *i was told* if you love her you have to pay sinsot - i dont particularly like it, but as *i was told* if you love her and wanna be with her you gotta do it.


By who?
Do you want to enter a family that *tells* you what you *must* do with your own money?!?!?

----------


## beware of the dog

> I always feel very smug and self-satisfied when I read read/hear about these tales of woe and drama over sin sod, not too mention feel very lucky.
> 
> It was never an issue for me, I simply asked my wife should I pay and if so how much. It was really that simple, I wanted to marry her so something like that wasn't going to get in the way. So I left it to her and her parents to discuss (well, just her mum really - me and 'dad' kept out of it and I kept trying to convince him to have a beer with me). The end result being it was decided that it would be a nominal/notional payment only (350,000 - cash+gold) that was to be returned after the ceremony.
> 
> Turns out that the ceremony/party cost a lot more than anyone expected so wife and I simply told the parents not to bother and to keep the cash, they were happy with just the offer and did keep some (about 100k I think?) and returned the rest. End result, everyone happy.
> 
> Same thing for the 'issue' of giving the parents money on a regular basis. My wife said it wasn't needed or expected (her folks are well-off) but I pushed the issue and said be that as it may would she _like_ to do it anyways as a token of respect or what have you, she said yes it would make her happy so we started sending them 5,000k a month which her mum put into an account she'd opened for us.
> 
> Lastly when we were looking to buy a house and the perfect one came up but I was just short of the cash at the time her parents returned that money and also lent us the difference.
> ...


Yeah it must be great to have a relationship so preoccupied with cash and face  :sheep2:

----------


## Rigger

> Yeah it must be great to have a relationship so preoccupied with cash and face


But does sure beat dealing with a western woman with them things they call feelings

----------


## blackgang

Makes for a more enjoyable life if you get a little face every so often.

----------


## beware of the dog

> Originally Posted by beware of the dog
> 
> Yeah it must be great to have a relationship so preoccupied with cash and face
> 
> 
> But does sure beat dealing with a western woman with them things they call feelings


It beats paying for sex by the hour too.

Kind of a happy halfway house....

----------


## stroller

> It beats paying for sex by the hour too.


Is this how you regard your wife?
Or don't you have one and keep the old hand job going in your bedsit in Bournemouth?  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yeah it must be great to have a relationship so preoccupied with cash and face


Well actually it has nothing to do with 'cash and face' as you put it.  Obviously free to make your own interpretation(s) of what I posted but I'd think either my writing isn't clear enough or you missed the point.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Ignore Smeg.....(beware of the dog) Ant.
Everyone else does.

----------


## Bobcock

Nah...don't ignore him Ant, just punch his fucking lights out if you ever meet

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Yes, I suppose violence is an option.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ignore Smeg.....(beware of the dog) Ant. Everyone else does.


Ahhh righto, bit of a troll is he/she?  Thought it was a bit of an odd comment to make




> Nah...don't ignore him Ant, just punch his fucking lights out if you ever meet


You know me, I'm a pacifist.  I don't engage in physical violence - I just get me big Zim mates to do it for me  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> 
>  
> *i was told* if you love her you have to pay sinsot - i dont particularly like it, but as *i was told* if you love her and wanna be with her you gotta do it.
> 
> 
> By who?
> Do you want to enter a family that *tells* you what you *must* do with your own money?!?!?


friends who happen to be thai - and have no relationship with said girls at all. and no i dont mean bargirls.

her family doesnt tell me to do anything.

but thx anyway smeg

----------


## Smeg

hmmmm

----------


## kingwilly

> hmmmm


care to elaborate? 

anyway - i've sworn off thai girls for good now!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
troll.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^
> troll.


no no quite true! 

i'm in love with indo girls now! 

(and an added benefit of no sinsot!)

----------


## Little Chuchok

Met an Aussie guy in CM a few months ago.He worked on oil rigs and spent most of his play time surfing in Indo.He was shagging himself silly here,but said that the indo chicks were ten times better than the Thais????

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but said that the indo chicks were ten times better than the Thais????


what a ridiculous thing to say....

----------


## kingwilly

> Met an Aussie guy in CM a few months ago.He worked on oil rigs and spent most of his play time surfing in Indo.He was shagging himself silly here,but said that the indo chicks were ten times better than the Thais????


bigger tits, no face thing to worry abt, no silly showers b4 sex!

I can see y he said that!  :Very Happy:  

and wot u would u know mr welsh git who spent 2 years b4 being allowd to hold his future wifes hand!  :Razz:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> 2 years


6 months actually.

it is ridiculous.
the Turks are twice as good as the Germans, the Thais are 31&#37; better than the Turks, the Welsh are 18 times better than the English.

utter rot.
bloke talk.
pub rubbish.
pubs are crap, drink is bad, i don't drink.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> but said that the indo chicks were ten times better than the Thais????
> 
> 
> what a ridiculous thing to say....


Why?His opinion.....

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
> utter rot.
> what a ridiculous thing to say...........
> 
> bloke talk.
> pub rubbish.
> pubs are crap, drink is bad, i don't drink.
> ...


 
i guess sooooo....

millions other ppl wouldnt agree with him!

i just think he's a troll!

----------


## beware of the dog

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> ...


Yeah, to state an opinion that Indo girls are 10 times better than Thai girls on a forum used by blokes that are addicted to Thai girls, paid sinsot for Thai girls, walked away from everything to be near to Thai girls, are blind to Thai girl face issues or ignore this or other unpleasant things about Thai girls because they are addicted etc, is trolling!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

well it is a ridiculous thing to say isn't it.
As if every thai girl is the same and every one is 10 times worse than all the Indonesian girls who are all rated exactly the same.

I can show you a Thai girl who is 20 times worse than another thai girl except you might disagree because it's all very subjective.

----------


## kingwilly

> well it is a ridiculous thing to say isn't it.
> As if every thai girl is the same and every one is 10 times worse than all the Indonesian girls who are all rated exactly the same.
> 
> I can show you a Thai girl who is 20 times worse than another thai girl except you might disagree because it's all very subjective.





> blokes that are addicted to Thai girls, paid sinsot for Thai girls, walked away from everything to be near to Thai girls, are blind to Thai girl face issues or ignore this or other unpleasant things about Thai girls because they are addicted etc


but this is you innit? CMN? after all u spent 3.5 years b4 being able to hold her hand and all!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I'd start a poll on this nonsense if I knew how.




> but this is you innit? CMN? after all u spent 3.5 years b4 being able to hold her hand and all!


nationality is totally irrelevant.
I liked her, still do, would have waited 30 years, except she turned 30 last week and I really should trade her in for 2 sixteen year olds.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Smartest thing you bhave ever said. :Smile:  shouldn't that be _love_ instead of _like_??

----------


## kingwilly

> ^Smartest thing you bhave ever said. shouldn't that be _love_ instead of _like_??


i agree! 

Mrs CMN - did u read that ?? he wants to trade u in for two 15 year olds - after all u are 30 !

----------


## Little Chuchok

At the end of the day they are all the same.If they didn't have a "how's your father" they would have a bounty on their heads... :Very Happy:

----------


## Shrinking Violet

> I never even new what sinsot was until I'd been married 9 years.
> 
> When I asked my wife why I didn't pay, she laughed and said "I'm not from Isaan"


 
Is your wife an expert on dumb assumptions then?

----------


## andyirish57

> My advice is to wait until she is too old to get another man easily and then demand that they pay you.


You should wait untill she is 26 years old that is the cut of point for Thai girls.

----------


## andyirish57

> Originally Posted by Bobcock View Post I never even new what sinsot was until I'd been married 9 years.  When I asked my wife why I didn't pay, she laughed and said "I'm not from Isaan"


I have heard this from my Thai wife about Isaan.
The reason is poverty , bad Education , large Familys and get rich quick ideas and a Handsum Man/walking ATM is a good prospect

----------


## andyirish57

> Me no pay either but all 'our' property is in her name


I did the same 3 years ago but I lost the lot when I signed papers at the Land Office, it seems that I signed everythig over to her.
Apart of my life in Pattaya that I would like to forget.
Lost 6,000,000bt and it still hurts.

----------


## DrAndy

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

oh dear

----------


## stroller

> Mrs CMN - did u read that ?? he wants to trade u in for two 15 year olds - after all u are 30 !


No, two _16_ year olds is wat he ses.
Maths obviously isn't his strength.
Ts ts, the TEFL folk in Los, oh well...

----------

